# St Johns and Rauceby asylums Lincolnshire April 08



## stellauk (Apr 26, 2008)

sorry my pictures got delted on photobucket


----------



## mr_bones (Apr 26, 2008)

The first line of your report gave away the date, i've edited it out. Many of your picture links are broken too!


----------



## stellauk (Apr 26, 2008)

mr_bones said:


> The first line of your report gave away the date, i've edited it out. Many of your picture links are broken too!



thanks fro that i changed the size of the images and the links seem to work on my pc?


----------



## MD (Apr 26, 2008)

ill add mine on here!!
was a good day 175 miles 2 asylums and one control tower.
and a crap sat nav!!






























the control tower was on RAF coleby grange opened in 1939 closed in 1963.

look forward to the next trip


----------



## mr_bones (Apr 26, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> thanks fro that i changed the size of the images and the links seem to work on my pc?



All working now, cheers - looks like a productive day


----------



## stellauk (Apr 26, 2008)

yeah it was a very productive day lol...very windy on the control tower.


----------



## Goldie87 (Apr 26, 2008)

Was a great day out, thanks to mattdonut for driving. 

St Johns...


----------



## carlosthejackal (Apr 26, 2008)

great pics and report.loving that staircase!!!
bet that looked the part in its day 
nice one


----------



## MD (Apr 27, 2008)

i was really pleased to see so much at Rauceby 
this picture was the main one i wanted.





id be interested to find out what they will be doing with this.


----------



## stellauk (Apr 27, 2008)

sagain deleted


----------



## Goldie87 (Apr 27, 2008)

Some of my pics of Rauceby...


----------



## mat_100 (Apr 27, 2008)

could i get some directions to the two asylums?
cheers


----------



## MD (Apr 27, 2008)

try this one for 
rauceby

http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=52.983562&lon=-0.452543&z=16.1&r=0&src=msl

this one is st johns

http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=53.1973&lon=-0.531898&z=17.1&r=0&src=msl

just head for rauceby train station 1st.
then when you leave there turn right get on the A15 turn left you can miss st johns just look for the watertower


----------



## stellauk (Apr 27, 2008)

also another thing at rauceby go past the station and just look for the david wilson homes contruction site the building inside the blue fence is the asylum dont no what will be left of it though...


----------



## MD (Apr 30, 2008)

i think the conservatory at rauceby was made by 
messenger and co loughborough .

ive got an old book at home about messenger and co.
ill look thought it later.
it has all the designs of the conservatorys glass houses etc.


----------



## stellauk (May 1, 2008)

cool...get back to us on your find


----------



## Mr Sam (May 2, 2008)

exellent pics guys so gutted i was working  and working again this weeked GRRRRR


----------

